# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Sistemas de abastecimiento y conducciones de agua de Emérita Augusta

## F. Lázaro

Buenas tardes a todos.

Bueno, ayer por la mañana me acerqué hasta Mérida con motivo de hacer un pequeño reportaje sobre el abastecimiento hidráulico de la antigua Emérita Augusta. En principio, ayer tenía pensado hacer otro reportaje diferente, pero motivado por una situación concreta, me he decidido a adelantar este reportaje que tenía pensado realizarlo en un futuro próximo.

Muchos visitantes acuden al cabo del año a visitar el conjunto arqueológico-monumental de Mérida, museo, teatro, anfiteatro, templos, circo, puentes, arcos, acueductos, presas sin embargo, estos dos últimos, los acueductos y las presas, guardan una gran relación que para bastantes visitantes pasa desapercibida, bien sea por ignorancia o por desconocimiento.

La antigua ciudad llegó a contar con *tres sistemas de abastecimiento de agua diferentes que conforman un auténtico portento de ingeniería*, obra digna de admiración debido a su complejidad (Proserpina, Cornalvo y Rabo de Buey), compuesta por numerosas obras, entre ellas *dos presas que no tienen parangón en el mundo romano, casi cincuenta kilómetros de conducciones subterráneas, y dos acueductos monumentales* que salvaban el valle del por entonces Fluminus Barraeca (hoy río Albarregas), hasta llegar a la ciudad en el otro extremo del valle.

Antes de terminar con esta pequeña introducción sobre el reportaje que hoy presento, me gustaría comentar que este hilo va dedicado para varias personas que han estado este puente visitando Mérida y por falta de tiempo, no han podido apreciar todo el complejo hidráulico de abastecimiento en toda su dimensión, así que, vaya este hilo para que puedan disfrutar de todo el entramado del sistema hidráulico romano, desde los caput aquae hasta la llegada a los acueductos. *Espero que os guste*  :Smile: 

Bien, *empezamos desde la presa romana de Proserpina (caput aquae)*

La presa de Proserpina, llamada así por la aparición en sus alrededores de una inscripción del S. XVIII sobre una lápida de mármol en la que figuraba dea Ataecina turobrigensis Proserpina, se trata de una presa de origen romano que data del S. I-II d.C., llevada a cabo con destino al abastecimiento de la antigua ciudad Emérita Avgvsta, embalsando las aguas del Arroyo de las Pardillas. En sus orígenes, se estima que esta presa contó con un aforo máximo de 6 Hm3 (6 mil millones de litros de agua), lo que la convierte como el *segundo embalse artificial más grande del mundo romano, tan sólo por detrás de la presa de Cornalvo*, de la cual, hablaremos más adelante como no podría ser menos.

En cuanto a las características de la presa y su estructura, no voy a detallar nada ya que está suficientemente explicado en las imágenes que voy a mostrar a continuación.






Panorámica del muro


Detalle de los contrafuertes aguas arriba












Continúa en el siguiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Seguimos viendo la presa de Proserpina, en este caso los contrafuertes que la presa dispone aguas abajo del muro en el espaldón de tierras.



















Continúa en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Continuamos ahora con la cata arqueológica de la margen izquierda de la presa.











Continúa en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Subimos ahora al mirador ubicado en la torre del bocín izquierdo para tener una mejor perspectiva del muro, del embalse y su entorno.











Continúa en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y pasamos ahora a ver la salida del bocín izquierdo y el inicio de la conducción romana que llevaba el agua hasta Mérida.





En primer plano, abajo en el centro, la salida del bocín, por donde salía el agua de la presa, y al fondo de la imagen en la parte superior, la conducción que transportaba las aguas hasta la ciudad tras recorrer varios kilómetros.




Por la disposición de las piedras en la parte superior, se puede apreciar como en tiempos la conducción era totalmente subterránea estando abovedada en la parte superior






Y ya en el S.XVIII, se construyó un molino aguas abajo de la presa, por lo que se construyó una pequeña acequia que llevaba el agua hasta una poceta totalmente recubierta de piedra que introducía el agua en el molino.




Continúa en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cambiamos de ubicación y nos vamos a otro de los caput aquae del sistema de abastecimiento de Emérita Augusta.

La presa de Cornalvo, se encuentra situada en la cabecera del río Albarregas a unos 15 km. de Mérida. Construida en el siglo II d.C, encabeza la lista del Inventario de Presas Españolas de 1986, y se le estima *una capacidad original de casi 11 Hm3* (11 mil millones de litros de agua) por lo que convierten convierten a esta presa como la que crea el *mayor embalse artificial de todo el mundo romano*.

La presa tiene una altura de 20 metros, 24 sobre cimientos, y está formada por un gran espaldón de tierras, revestido en su paramento de aguas arriba por sillares de piedra y mampostería con forma de graderío. Su estructura interna está formada por unos muros de mampostería transversales al cauce, unidos por otros longitudinales, formando unos recintos internos rellenos de hormigón romano y/o de arcilla.

Tiene una torre de toma fuera del cuerpo de presa, de dimensiones 5,50x6,50 y altura de 18,40 metros en su interior. Del interior de la torre arranca una galería que atraviesa todo el espaldón de la presa y acaba aguas debajo de la misma, de 61 m. de longitud y sección de 0,53 m. de ancho y 1,30 m. de altura, revestida de sillares. En tiempos, la torre estaba conectada con la coronación de la presa con un puente en arco, del cual se pueden apreciar aún su arranque en la torre, estando hoy sustituido por una pasarela metálica.

Vamos con unas imágenes.















Y con ésto damos por concluido el capítulo referente a las presas. Ahora vamos a continuación con las conducciones subterráneas que conectaban ambos embalses con la ciudad.

Continúa en el siguiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pasamos ahora a las conducciones subterráneas que conectaban ambos embalses de Proserpina y Cornalvo con la ciudad.

Para que las aguas llegasen en buen estado a la ciudad, en el mundo romano *era norma común que*, siempre y cuando fuese posible, *los canales de conexión entre las presas o los manantiales fuesen subterráneo*s, totalmente cerrados del exterior, por dos motivos fundamentales:

1º.- Para mantener el agua fresca y evitar la contaminación de las mismas debido a los arrastres de tierra y evitar que restos orgánicos y los animales no tocasen esa agua.

2º.- Para mantener las aguas libre de organismos patógenos. Pese a que los romanos no conocían la existencia de los microbios y bacterias, sí eran conocedores de los problemas asociados a las aguas si quedaban expuestas en la superficie.

Además, para ellos la salubridad de las aguas era fundamental, por lo que la traían desde donde hiciese falta, aunque hubiese que traerla desde decenas de kilómetros de distancia. Así pues, buscando aguas de calidad, se construyeron tres sistemas de abastecimiento diferentes, y todos ellos conducían las aguas hasta la ciudad mediante galerías subterráneas abovedadas.

Pese a que lo más impresionante sin duda son los impresionantes acueductos, no menos impresionante son las conducciones subterráneas de los mismos. Así pues, la conducción de Proserpina tiene una longitud de 5 km, la de Rabo de Buey 9 km y la de Cornalvo llega hasta los 19 km de longitud.

Las conducciones presentan la siguiente estructura:



Así pues, tenemos dos conducciones, la de Proserpina y Cornalvo. Vamos primero con la de *Proserpina - Acueducto de Los Milagros*:


Autor: pburgosa - Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54587613

Y a continuación, dos imágenes de la conducción *Cornalvo - Mérida*:


Autor: pburgosa - Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54587564


Autor: pburgosa - Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54587576

Por último, un par de imágenes de la conducción subterránea de Proserpina ya dentro de Mérida, junto al cementerio municipal, muy cerca ya del acueducto de Los Milagros.









Y como se puede ver en esta última imagen, la conducción continúa hasta llegar al acueducto de Los Milagros, que trataremos en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La galería subterránea proveniente de Proserpina desemboca en una piscina, desde la cual la conducción entra en la sección elevada por arcos del acueducto de Los Milagros.

La trayectoría en planta de esta parte elevada -de más de 825 m. de longitud-, está dividida en varios sectores determinados por las distintas direcciones que adopta. Los pilares son de planta cuadrada de 2,5 m. de lado. Su fábrica es de sillares y ladrillos, cinco hileras de cada material, con un interior de hormigón. Este hormigón, en ocasiones, ocupa espacios de sillares para consolidar la unidad de la construcción, apareciendo mampostería en el exterior. Los sillares estan enlazados por grapas de madera. A medida que adquieren más altura aparecen contrafuertes ataludados en sus laterales. Los arcos son de ladrillo a excepción del central inferior de los que se situan encima del río, que se compone de *9 dovelas de piedra*.


Fuente: http://www.spanisharts.com/arquitect...smilagros.html



El primer sector, esto es, antes del primer ángulo, consta de tres pilares rectangulares. El tercero de ellos llegó a tener una base tan deteriorada por la perdida progresva de sillares que le dió el nombre de "los milagros" a toda la construcción.

La segunda sección es la más extensa, se encuentra a una distancia considerable de los tres pilares de la primera parte ya comentados. Todos los pilares están *reforzados con contrafuertes* y en la zona que pasa encima del río aparecen *tajamares*. Precisamente en este lugar se alcanza la mayor altura del acueducto, 25 m., que sería mayor si existieran el "specus" y una supuesta galería superior de paso. En toda esta sección se observan tres alturas de arcos, todos ellos de ladrillos, *exceptuando el central, ya comentado, de dovelas de piedra*. 



La dovela está perfecta... parece que no pasan los años sobre ella












Los restos de la tercera sección están también separados y marcando un angulo apreciable con la dirección de la anterior. El primer pilar es el más consistente de toda la construcción debido a su función de cambiar la direcccón de la conducción. Esta se dirige a la ciudad y su altura disminuye progresivamente. 

Toda esta construcción terminaba en un depósito de planta cuadrada *"castellum aquae"* de 6 m. de lado, de fábrica de hormigón y sillares recubiertos de mármol, situada en la calle Calvario.

Por último, una panorámica cilíndrica montada con varias imágenes que tomé ayer de la segunda sección del acueducto.



Continúa en el siguiente mensaje con el acueducto de San Lázaro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por último, y para finalizar el hilo, llegamos al acueducto de San Lázaro, el cual transportaba las aguas del sistema hidráulico conocido como Rabo de Buey - San Lázaro, que traía las aguas desde el norte de la ciudad, procedente de pequeños arroyos y manantiales.

Cuando este acueducto tenía que atravesar la depresión del río Albarregas se construyó un gran conjunto de arcos para sustentar las conducciones. De todo el conjunto *solo nos quedan tres imponentes pilares con dos de sus arcos de unión*, los situados más abajo de la estructura. *En el S.XVI se construyó un acueducto nuevo utilizando muchos de los sillares del romano, por lo que este, fue prácticamente destruido*, conservándose tan sólo tres pilares conectados con dos dovelas. Los tres pilares que nos quedan tienen de distinta planta, todos con contrafuertes, para fortalecer la estructura general. 


Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo...DSC_2088_W.jpg 

*El primer piso tiene unos arcos de 11 dovelas con clave ligeramente destacada*. Los pilares, de planta rectangular, son de sillares exageradamnete almohadillados dispuestos en 9 hileras. Para terminar este primer conjunto de arcos, hay una *cornisa moldurada tangente a la cúspide de los arcos*. Todo este conjunto constituye en si el basamento del acueducto.

El segundo orden de arcos esta construido con sillares planos más irregulares intercalados periódicamente por hiladas paralelas de ladrillos. El número de unas y otras es el mismo, cuatro de sillares por cuatro de ladrillos. Los pilares, cruciformes y no rectangulares como en el primer piso, tienen una cornisa moldurada antes del inicio de los arcos. Estos son de ladrillo y soportarían directamente la conducción de agua.

En su lugar, se construyó otro nuevo acueducto en el S.XVI como se ha mencionado anteriormente. Os dejo unas fotos del mismo para finalizar.













Y para dar por finalizado el reportaje, una panorámica cilíndrica del nuevo acueducto de *San Lázaro*, "mi acueducto", jajaja  :Big Grin: 



Y esto es todo. Espero que les haya gustado este paseo por los sistemas de abastecimiento más importantes de la antigua Mérida.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

Fuentes:

- http://www.spanisharts.com/arquitect...smilagros.html
- http://www.spanisharts.com/arquitect...sanlazaro.html
- http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=la+cue...g=es&mode=view
- http://www.tilesa.es/sepremadrid/cornalvo.htm
- http://www.sedhc.es/biblioteca/actas/CNHC2_041.pdf
- http://www.seprem.com/paginas/Seccio...LREDEDORES.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante.

----------


## sergi1907

Un reportaje magistral, de lo mejor que hay en el foro.

----------


## Luján

Un reportaje sobresaliente.

Mis felicitaciones.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace casi 40 año que no iba a Proserpina, y gracias a tí, F.Lázaro, hoy he vuelto, pero sin moverme de casa. Muchísimas gracias por el reportaje del que todo lo que se diga es poco.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Realmente impresionante.
Me descubro ante tamaño trabajo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen trabajo F.Lázaro, yo hace dos años realice este mismo viaje a la prehistoria de las presas.
Seguro que tu lo habrá realizado más veces que yo, por cercanía.
Para entender de presas hay que empezar por el principio.
Proserpina, tenia el agua muy eutrofizada, esta llena de cianobacterias del genero Microsystis, me lleve unas pocas para el microscopio.
Cornalvo, el agua tenia mejor pinta y estaba llena de aves acuáticas.
De todas maneras el trabajo está perfecto.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un buen trabajo F. Lázaro.
Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Magistral. Un excelente repoaje Federico.

----------

